
Homebrew LQR Inverted Pendulum/Cart Pole - ishmandoo
http://blog.benwiener.com/programming/2018/05/10/cart-pole.html
======
gus_massa
Is this your project? It is nice, but if you add some empty comment, then
people will flag it.

------
ishmandoo
Let's talk about it!

------
ishmandoo
Wow, great work!

------
ishmandoo
Yuk, I don't know...

